# Who's this guy ???



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

First one to get the correct answer is really smart.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its Jake. Everybody knows that............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Accept2 said:


> Its Jake. Everybody knows that............


That would have gone for a week.... your not allowed to play :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I wont play anymore then. As long as you keep that avatar, that is.......


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Do you like those chain saw teeth


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I was going to say me...I guess that would've been wrong.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

lol i would have never guessed


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Errr.... who's Jake?:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Legends/JELee.htm


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

:food-smiley-004:


----------

